# Cva mountain rifle



## Lorren68 (Oct 6, 2014)

I picked up  CVA mountain rifle 54 cal flintlock.  When my 54 cal t/c hawken percussion gets here, I will have a percussion and a flintlock in 50 and 54 cal.


----------



## FrontierGander (Oct 6, 2014)

Niiice!! get some 5/8x5/8 french amber flints from www.trackofthewolf.com they spark excellent and hold up a lot better than the black english flints.

I like to take those CVA locks apart and then polish the plate, tumbler,sear, all the good stuff that makes contact. A light layer of moly grease "avoid the fly area" and shes all set.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 6, 2014)

FrontierGander said:


> Niiice!! get some 5/8x5/8 french amber flints from www.trackofthewolf.com they spark excellent and hold up a lot better than the black english flints.
> 
> I like to take those CVA locks apart and then polish the plate, tumbler,sear, all the good stuff that makes contact. A light layer of moly grease "avoid the fly area" and shes all set.



Wish you were closer. I have an old CVA Mountain rifle that the set trigger wasn't working. I went to adjusting it and now neither trigger are working.


----------



## FrontierGander (Oct 6, 2014)

they are a pain in the butt to get figured out! Once I adjusted mine I used loctite to hold it in place.


----------



## Lorren68 (Oct 8, 2014)

*CVA trigger*



snuffy said:


> Wish you were closer. I have an old CVA Mountain rifle that the set trigger wasn't working. I went to adjusting it and now neither trigger are working.



Snuffy those triggers are not t bad to work on, I stripped mine down and polished the internals.  I don't know how far  you are from me but if we can get together I would be happy to help you get yours working.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 8, 2014)

Lorren68 said:


> Snuffy those triggers are not t bad to work on, I stripped mine down and polished the internals.  I don't know how far  you are from me but if we can get together I would be happy to help you get yours working.



Thank you for the offer. I would love to get it fixed. It was a tack driver with round ball, until I got to tinkering with the trigger.


----------



## Lorren68 (Oct 10, 2014)

Snuffy. What days would you be available to get together?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 13, 2014)

Sweet! I have one myself, love it.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 13, 2014)

Lorren68 said:


> Snuffy. What days would you be available to get together?



We are aways apart.
I will have to see.

Thank you again for your generous offer.

James


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 13, 2014)

Not so far to me sir.  I'm in Cumming or rather just west of Cumming out 20.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 14, 2014)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Not so far to me sir.  I'm in Cumming or rather just west of Cumming out 20.



Thanks for the offer.


----------



## fishdog (Oct 18, 2014)

I have one in .50 cal cap and ball. I love it and want another for my son.


----------



## Lorren68 (Oct 18, 2014)

I now have 4 different rifles, a Tennessee southern mountain rifle in flintlock, a T/C hawken in 50 cal and one in 54, and the CVA mountain rifle flintlock in 54


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 19, 2014)

Snuffy this might help.

http://www.gwmlc.org.nz/Firearm info/Black Powder/Misc info/ADJUSTABLE SET TRIGGERS.pdf


----------



## snuffy (Oct 20, 2014)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Snuffy this might help.
> 
> http://www.gwmlc.org.nz/Firearm info/Black Powder/Misc info/ADJUSTABLE SET TRIGGERS.pdf



Thank you.
I will give it a shot.


----------

